# Print Aura bad printing



## ArtTricks (Jun 5, 2017)

I had the sameshirt printed my Printful and PrintAura.... I have to say PrintAura is faster in fullfilling my orders and they are cheaper... with Printful it can take 3-4 weeks before my customers in canada receive their orders so it is not an option anymore but just wanted to point out the bad quality difference..The good printing was with Printfull and the bad one with PrintAura..


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Try some smaller printing services. They usually strive to good work as each customer is important.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Is that the same shirt brand ?


----------



## ArtTricks (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes same shirt same color same file.


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

ArtTricks said:


> I had the sameshirt printed my Printful and PrintAura.... I have to say PrintAura is faster in fullfilling my orders and they are cheaper... with Printful it can take 3-4 weeks before my customers in canada receive their orders so it is not an option anymore but just wanted to point out the bad quality difference..The good printing was with Printfull and the bad one with PrintAura..


----------

